# Masonic Wood Turners



## Hiram33 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello 
in one of my posting I mentioned a Masonic group for young ladies call Rainbow (International Order of Rainbow) and received a response from Rifleman1776, who it turns out is also a Mason. I was wounding if there are other brothers out there as well. So if you are a member of IAP and also a Freemason lets here from you.


----------



## Turnitall (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello Brother.... I am a traveler also


----------



## bobkeyes (Feb 6, 2007)

Me too! I've made a few trips.


----------



## cigarman (Feb 6, 2007)

I am a Mason and a Past Rainbow Dad.  I am now the Grand Conductor of the Council for the State of Kansas.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome Brothers.






<br />


----------



## beathard (Feb 6, 2007)

Eastward ho!  Austin Lodge #12 and Mina Lodge #1456 Grand Lodge of Texas A.F. & A.M.


----------



## Pipes (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes and yes My wife and daughter have the Grand Cross of color for Rainbow I joined in 1977 :O) Daughter was in the Grand line and was the worthy advisor 4 times I think and my wife was the mother advisor 3 times ! iam just a Mason :O) I got hit to hard on the head :O)


pipes


----------



## beathard (Feb 6, 2007)

Any Shriners, York Rite, or Scottish Rite members out there...  Yes, I am a little obsessive...


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 6, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread, but are there any other Orthodox Druids out there?


----------



## Rob (Feb 6, 2007)

Cav, not sure what an Orthodox Druid really does or is, but if it would help me win an IAP contest, sign me up!  Maybe we can get DocStram to join too?

Rob[}]


----------



## kenwc (Feb 6, 2007)

How bout Borgs...any Borgs?


----------



## Pen Man (Feb 6, 2007)

I am


----------



## Hiram33 (Feb 6, 2007)

8 and counting brothers not bad, I am also a Shiner, member of the Sphinx's cycle unit we ride Harley Davidson in parades. Both daughter where in Rainbow in fact they where both Grand Worthy Advisor. Wife and I are also member of OES


----------



## LostintheWoods (Feb 6, 2007)

Clamper, here.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rob_
> <br />Cav, not sure what an Orthodox Druid really does or is, but if it would help me win an IAP contest, sign me up!  Maybe we can get DocStram to join too?
> 
> Rob[}]



Rob, I checked with DocStram.  He is a Reform Druid  and is waaay too liberal for the Orthodox Druids.  I am confused anyway.  I saw the Sphinx when I was in Egypt years ago, and I didn't see any cycles anywhere. []

However, if you or anyone else wants to join up, just send me three prime amboyna burl blanks, and you are immediately a member.  As long as we can keep DocStram and Becca out, maybe one of us can win a contest!! []


----------



## thewishman (Feb 6, 2007)

On my first trip to Myrtle Beach there were two motorcycle riding, funny dressing groups in town for conventions. Harley riders and Shriners - interesting mix.

Chris


----------



## Pipes (Feb 7, 2007)

There enough here to open lodge I think :O) Hey I was a Rainbow Dad also :O) I have also washed my share a dishes :O) []

pipes


----------



## angboy (Feb 7, 2007)

Doesn't anyone speak English in thie thread??? [][] I think I need a translator!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beathard_
> <br />Any Shriners, York Rite, or Scottish Rite members out there...  Yes, I am a little obsessive...



I'm a Shriner, Scimitar Center in Little Rock, Arkansas. And Twin Lakes Shrine Club, Mountain Home, Arkansas. Demited out of York Rite, PHP.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />Doesn't anyone speak English in thie thread??? [][] I think I need a translator!



Ask a local Mason. If accepted, you will be taught.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Angela, I think you can get a decoder ring.  As the guys on the miniature cycles in some parades.  I think they keep the rings under their fez!  Don't ask the Demited(sp) ones with scimitars, though! []

edit for extra information:  Angela, I remember that someone is in charge of the Rainbow Coalition, track them down for more information.


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />Doesn't anyone speak English in this thread??? [][] I think I need a translator!



Angela, I think our friends have fallen off the wagon or maybe it was the space ship[]


----------



## JimGo (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> Angela, I think you can get a decoder ring.



That can't be true, otherwise the TV show Vanished wouldn't have made sense.  But I think it got too close to the truth, that's why they took it off the air.


He he he...who's the conspiracy theorist NOW Frank? []


----------



## Bob A (Feb 7, 2007)

Not a Mason, but was Demolay back in the day.  My dad is a Mason, York Rite, Shriner.


----------



## Turnitall (Feb 7, 2007)

York Rite here


----------



## lwalden (Feb 7, 2007)

Is a conservative neo-pagan close enough?[][}][][}] 

and is there such a thing? 



> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Not to hijack the thread, but are there any other Orthodox Druids out there?


----------



## beathard (Feb 7, 2007)

Member of Ben Hur Shrine Temple, Colorado Commandry, Scottish Rite (Valley of Austin, Orient of Texas)


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 7, 2007)

I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last week, does that count?


I am clueless as to what a Mason is or a Rainbow etc is, is that a US only thing?
[?]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> <br />I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last week, does that count?
> 
> 
> ...



Not hardly a U.S. thing. It is worldwide.  Freemasonry goes so far back in history that it's origins are open to debate. It is clear from records, however, that the building of King Solomon's temple about 5000 B.C. was a period of significant growth for the Biblically founded fraternity. During many troubled centuries, Masons, who really worked with stone and tools traveled freely across borders to build most of the great castles and cathedrals found in Europe and elsewhere. Today, the honesty and dedication to craftsmanship are preserved in symbolic Masonry.
Rainbow Girls is an organization recognized by Masons to teach values to young ladies. DeMolay is a similar group for young men.
Scottish Rite and York Rite are side, some would say 'advanced' orders of Masonry where men learn more about the history of the craft and further it's principals.
Shrine is an organization, while not officially affiliated with Masonry, that does require applicants to be Masons and follow Masonic principals. Originally founded to just have fun and parties, later adopted the care of crippled children as it's philanthropy. Today, the Shrine operate about 23 pediatric orthopedic hospitals around the country and provide the finest such care possible in the world, all at no cost to the child or it's family.
That is a very condensed 'nut shell' explanation of who/what we are.
BTW, all but two or three signers of the Declaration of Independence were Masons.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> Today, the Shrine operate about 23 pediatric orthopedic hospitals around the country and provide the finest such care possible in the world, all at no cost to the child or it's family.



To those who think Frank might be over-selling the care and service provided by the Shriner's - if anything, he's being uncharacteristically humble.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />Is a conservative neo-pagan close enough?[][}][][}]
> 
> and is there such a thing?
> ...



I just knew I would get the neo-pagan question!  It always comes up for some reason.  First, by being a neo-pagan, you already are conservative.  All of the liberal neo-pagans were wiped out in the Taxonomic Wars.  Since you guys are solitary or in small groups, I don't blame you for not knowing the above.  Still, I was not going to let you join until I saw those other guys claim Ben Hur as a member.  If they are going to grab Ben Hur for a member without even mentioning the accident with the stunt man during the filming, I guess a neo-pagan can hang with Orthodox Druids.  Still, that liberal DocStram will have to mend his ways before we let him join. []


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 7, 2007)

Not to argue, but Masonic thing is nothing of what it was in the founding fathers day. I am not a mason, nor care to be one, but have heard lots of things about the founding and such, and that the modern day leaders (in the 60's I believe) were glad to get rid of the Christian influence.  From what I hear, most don't know that until they go to a masonic funeral, and hear nothing about Christ and Heaven, but about hoping all the good they have done they will be accepted. but I guess that this could start a big discussion, <u>not my intent</u>. Yes, they do a lot of good things. Just don't agree that it is Biblically based.


----------



## beathard (Feb 7, 2007)

If anyone wants a more in depth definition and history of freemasonry you can read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemasonry.


----------



## Trapshooter (Feb 7, 2007)

Third generation mason, blue lodge is Mount Cory #418, Scotish Rite Valley of Toledo.

  To help others who are curious, there is nothing about masons that can not be found out from your local library, only thing is figuring out if what you read is truth or someone's perception.

  My wife grew up Catholic and had her own perception and questions in which she researched at the library, she found out to my suprise, most of what George Washington, myself and all fellow masons experience.

  Having read many posts in my short time as a member of IAP, I have to say I am not supprised to find many masons among the IAP

  TO BE ONE ASK ONE


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 7, 2007)

Obviously, I have chosen to have some teasing fun with this thread.  Whether that was right or wrong is certainly up for debate.

At this point, I think it is best to end this thread.  The subject is very close to politics and religion, two subjects best left off of a forum such as this.

When someone begins a discussion of secret rites and rituals of any club or group, I find it inappropriate here at this site.  Please understand that I am not speaking for or against freemasonry, just expressing an opinion that in depth discussion of the subject belongs in PM's or on a forum of its own.

This forum has always been based on free and open discussion of pen making tricks and techniques.  Semi-secret codes, handshakes and organizational names that make no sense to non-members do not belong here, in my personal opinion.  Accordingly, I strong suggest that the moderators lock or remove this thread.

For what it is worth, the above is my opinion, and mine alone.


----------



## jpick22 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />For what it is worth, the above is my opinion, and mine alone.



No William - that's not right at all!!  It is also MY opinion!  And thank you for saving me a lot of typing.

Jay


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />Not to argue, but Masonic thing is nothing of what it was in the founding fathers day. I am not a mason, nor care to be one, but have heard lots of things about the founding and such, and that the modern day leaders (in the 60's I believe) were glad to get rid of the Christian influence.  From what I hear, most don't know that until they go to a masonic funeral, and hear nothing about Christ and Heaven, but about hoping all the good they have done they will be accepted. but I guess that this could start a big discussion, <u>not my intent</u>. Yes, they do a lot of good things. Just don't agree that it is Biblically based.
> 
> You "heard" incorrect information. Masonry, up to Master Mason, is, indeed, based on pre-Christ Biblical history. Scottish Rite and York Rite are later developments that are deeply committed to Christian principals and New Testaments teachings. In one of my advanced degrees I gave an oath to protect Christianity with my life, if necessary.
> ...



Edit: somehow, all this went in as Paul's quote. Only second paragraph is mine. computer glitch?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 7, 2007)

Cav, it is in the casual conversation forum.
Admittedly, there is a lot of misunderstanding about Masonry. Some churches denounce it out of pure ignorance.
While there may be the potential for a flaming discussion, for now, I ask the moderators to just watch and use their discretion.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 7, 2007)

Frank, I must respectfully disagree.  I believe your third sentence illustrates a part of my point.  You believe denouncement of masonry to be "pure ignorance."  In my opinion, such a statement opens the door for dogma diametrically opposed to your opinion.  

Regardless, I do not feel that freemasonry is an appropriate topic for discussion.  In fairness, you would have to allow a discussion on the Illuminati, Bilderbergers, New World Order, 33rd Degree Mason, and the like.

Again, I feel that this discussion is on thin ice with respect to the usual ban on religion and politics.


----------



## Rob (Feb 7, 2007)

Cav,

Does this mean I lost out on the Royal Order of Amboyna Druids?  [xx(]

Dag-nab-it...lost again!!!  Back to the shop for me.

Rob

[}]


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 7, 2007)

Agreeing with William and Jay, I have to ask if this is not paving the path for discussions on Kaballah, Scientology, Wicca, etc.  Biting my tongue and hoping the topic is locked...


----------



## mrplace (Feb 7, 2007)

I am not a Mason, but I am familiar with the Rainbow Girls. I made 40 PR pens for the young lady who was elect to a position over the State of Texas. She used them as gifts at a convention.

So, there are a few Masons carrying my pens now. []


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 8, 2007)

Where in the heck are the folks who run this site???????????????
This clearing is breaking all the Rules set in the TOS


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />Where in the heck are the folks who run this site???????????????
> This clearing is breaking all the Rules set in the TOS



Thank you Gary.  That is my point exactly.  No disrespect meant to the moderators or people who choose to join any secret or semi-secret society.  The discussion simply does not belong here.


----------



## Hiram33 (Feb 8, 2007)

This was started just to see how many other mason where around did not mean it to break any rules or turn in to a open discussion of masonry I sorry if I nid not understand the rules and I agree it should stop there are other fourm to discuess the right or wrongs and any group not just masonry. 

sorry for any troulble


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hiram33_
> <br />This was started just to see how many other mason where around did not mean it to break any rules or turn in to a open discussion of masonry I sorry if I nid not understand the rules and I agree it should stop there are other fourm to discuess the right or wrongs and any group not just masonry.
> 
> sorry for any troulble



Thank you for the post, Peter.  Speaking for myself, there are absolutely no hard feelings.  You meant no harm, and none was done in my opinion.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess I should have known better than to voice my opinion on this, and almost didn't hit the post button. Again, no offense intended. I will agree to disagree, which was kind of the thought any way.


----------



## jeff (Feb 8, 2007)

I locked this. Complain to me via email if you are so inclined.


----------

